#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  NFPA Fire Protection Handbook Vol I & II (20th Edition) required

## taoxianwen123

Does anybody have the NFPA Fire Protection Handbook Vol I & II (20th Edition)?pls upload it.thank a lot.

See More: NFPA Fire Protection Handbook Vol I & II (20th Edition) required

----------


## taoxianwen123

nobody has it? I am so sorry.how about 2003 edition?it is also OK.

----------


## sauro

yes. will appreciate if you can share it. thanks in advance.

----------


## sedw01

Do you mind to share it again, please?

----------


## guhan.s.s

could you please upload the book again or send me the link through the following mail guhan.s.s@gmail.com

----------


## Dheeraj Surisetty Venkata

does anyone have the NFPA Fire Protection handbook???

----------


## eng_alaa1977

i need this book so much
eng_alaa1977@yahoo.com

----------


## claudiopenaperez

I need these books would appreciate if you can send information where you can find them at the web
My e-mail claudiopenaperez@gmail.com

----------


## ramza

If anyone is able to share this book,
pukaczu@gmail.com

it would be FANTASTIC !

----------


## thunderaj

Bro,
Appreciate if you could send to my mail.mamafast09@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## lagutierrez

Please send me one copy.

lagutierrez@spmaz.es

----------


## mrsulahria

Kindly send the NFPA fire protection handbook if any one has
rajazubairsulahria@yahoo.com

thanks

----------


## losmoscas

Please send me one copy.



losmoscasbr@yahoo.com.brSee More: NFPA Fire Protection Handbook Vol I & II (20th Edition) required

----------


## onlyone

please send to me: thieunm@gmail.com

Thanks & regards,

----------


## DM2

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Here ya go...

----------


## Nabilia

Awesome, DM2

Thank You

----------


## mhenna

Great surprise !
thanks a lot

----------


## hermes

Dear DM2
Great job !!! Thank you very much !!
All the glory is for you !!

----------


## zaherhajj

thanks a lot

----------


## oinostro

please reupload!!! thanks in advance!!

----------


## AWilliams

File was removed... please repost or email to Ahmw06@gmail.com ... Thanks!

----------


## Rukman Setiawan

please repost or email me to rkmnsetiawan@gmail.com
thx a lot

----------


## jcrivasplata

could anybody send me a copy? please?  :Smile: ... jrivasplata@gmisa.com.pe

----------


## yw2889

Like to have it also. Watching...

----------


## anafp

Please send me a copy to anaferpet@gmail.com

See More: NFPA Fire Protection Handbook Vol I & II (20th Edition) required

----------


## nayakya

Please send me a copy

nayakya@sify.com

----------


## Mahmoud Mostafa

need it badly

mahmoudmustafa@hotmail.com

----------


## khurmi

Hai,

 Plase reupload again as the link provided doesnt works.

Regards
Khurmi

----------


## himanshu_me040@yahoo.co.i

Kindly send the NFPA fire protection handbook if any one has
himanshu_me040@yahoo.co.in

----------


## tyro982

Salam,

Can anyone upload at other site? 4shared?
ifile is sadly blocked in my country

----------


## jahel

Dear friends and brothers
link is death please reupload

best regards

----------


## memre0

I would be appreciate if you could send to my emreceltik@gmail.com

Thanks a lot...

----------


## memre0

please send me a copy of NFPA fire protection handbook

emreceltik@gmail.com

----------


## khalid20045

i need this handbook
kindly e-mail to ksag2007@hotmail.com

----------


## cobraaa

*can some one upload latest NFPA Fire Protection Handbook / standards.*

i have some older version, probably earlier version of 90s.

----------


## manfm

CAUTION >>>>>>>>>>>>Danger ................................

Dear friends,

stop posting your E mail ids , Till date no one received the above said document i have received only spams and malwars...............

You have fooled

Manfm

----------


## khurmi

can anyone (those who have alredy downloaded this book) Upload it again.

Regards


KhurmiSee More: NFPA Fire Protection Handbook Vol I & II (20th Edition) required

----------


## joaopedro

Appreciate if you could send to my email jpcf@portugalmail.com

Thanks

----------


## boozy5646

Can someone please send me the link? johnnoah@gmail.com

----------


## bivs

me also please.......... my email is blindbeve@yahoo.com

----------


## firemed

Would like this as well please
joebru@telus.net

----------


## shahnan

Kindly send the NFPA fire protection handbook if any one has

shahadat@balticcontrolbd.com

thanks

----------


## sm.alirizvi

I need this book too
sm.alirizvi@yahoo.com

Regards
Ali

----------


## tobbe

PLEASE SEND IT TO MEE TOO.

mih.peng@yahoo.com

----------


## DM2

Book Uploaded:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## selmagis

@DM2 , did you solve all your earlier request?

 :Smile:

----------


## nayakya

hi DM2

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## DM2

selmagis,
I tried to send you a private message, but got a response that said you were at your limit for receiving private message and couldn't receive anymore.  I think it said you needed to clear some messages before you could receive anymore.

1st Thanks for your help, and I still wanted to chat.  If you could resolve your private messages, I'll send you one.

Again Thanks for your help !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## selmagis

@DM2, you could send me now PM.



RegardsSee More: NFPA Fire Protection Handbook Vol I & II (20th Edition) required

----------


## petr0leum

Dear DM2, can you upload it again to another server please???

In advanced thanks!

----------


## jinwchen

can email to me at raymondtcb@yahoo.com please? thanks in advance !

----------


## mickles

If anyone can send me this PDF for NFPA FPH 19th or 20th edition that'd be great

ghettosurf@hotmail.com

thank you

----------


## aalvarez

Hello
I am new to this Blog and I am interested in uploading the Fire Protection Handbook 2008. I saw a link but have not been able to access it. I would appreciate your help.

----------


## moon619

Dear Friends,
Link is dead
Please up load again

----------


## arun.ehr

Bro,
Appreciate if you could send to my arun.ehr@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## habib.reza

HELLO MY FREIND
PLEASE SEND  NFPA Fire Protection Handbook Vol II (19th Edition) AND  NFPA Fire Protection Handbook Vol I & II (20th Edition)
TO habib.reza@yahoo.com
THANKS A LOT.

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## ravinder.chemical

kindly if you could share with me too.. 
ravinder.chemical@yahoo.co.in

----------


## pepelefuu

Please... send me PLEASE SEND NFPA Fire Protection Handbook Vol II (19th Edition) AND NFPA Fire Protection Handbook Vol I & II (20th Edition) to pepelefuu@gmail.com

TKs

----------


## viskzsenior

can u email to me at viskzsenior@gmail.com please? thanks in advance !

----------


## halakahalaka

and me please


mechatronic.e.s@gmail.comSee More: NFPA Fire Protection Handbook Vol I & II (20th Edition) required

----------


## halakahalaka

and me please
mechatronic.e.s@gmail.com

----------


## pjulio

Dear Friends,
Link is dead
Please up load again

----------


## pimeg337

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kadinya

Members,
Kindly assist and share with me NFPA fire protection handbook 20th edition volume 1 & 2.  my email is muturigicheru@gmail.com.

Thank you

----------


## safetypartha

Dear Bros,
May get from this link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## safetypartha

Those who couldn't get from google drive may get it from this mediafire link: 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gusgon

Thanks my friend.

----------


## luike

Thanks Colleague

----------

